# Time spent training?



## McWife (May 7, 2014)

Hi Guys & Gals,

I suppose I better give a little introduction and some background info before getting an answer to my query...

My name is Melissa, I'm 26 and have been a gym goer since my teens (whilst playing netball, doing gymnastics and snowboarding).

I'm at a point where I have decided to really put my all into training as I have more time to dedicate to it now and more motivation.

Up until December last year I was training with my PT 3 times a week, focusing on strength and lean gains (minimal cardio as I am tiny with a high metabolism, so usually just 20 min crossfit challenges incorporated). I had reached a point where my strength was fantastic and I was out performing my expectations but then January hit and things happened that lead to me not being able to train. Anyhow, come march I was training again but only twice a week, again with PT.

I am now at the point where I can train every day, I still do 2 PT sessions a week and then 3-4 sessions on my own.

I also walk 3-5 miles a day with my dog on top of training.

My goal is to reach between 13-15% bodyfat.

I am Paleo and have been for 18 months so I eat clean and keep an eye on calorie intake (but not super strict). My nutrition intake is usually 20% C/40% P/ 40% F.

What I really want to know is;

1) what is a healthy amount of time (hours) for me to spend training each week without burning out and causing myself problems?

2) What supplements would you recommend ( I already take MP multi vits, vit B & just ordered some CLA to try taking at night before bed)

3) Should I be upping my protein intake more ( I really want to avoid shakes and get as much as I can from my diet)

Thanks


----------

